# Thyroid and Anemia Link?



## LilLisa219 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey everyone - this is my first post.

In a nut shell, I've gained about 20 pounds over the past year while actively trying to LOSE weight. I eat healthy, low-carb, no sugar or fast food, lots of lean proteins and veggies. I take premium supplements and probiotics and I work out a few times a week.

My weight climbed from 137-157 and it's driving me crazy! Aside from that, I'm cold all the time, my basal body temp is around 97.2 degrees, and my menstrual cycle is irregular.

My primary care doctor took some tests and my TSH came back at 2.64 in a range from .45-4.50 and he took it again, coming back at 2.68 in a range from .45-5.330. My T4 was just tested and that came back at .87 on a range of .70 - 1.80.

I went back to review my results and found my MCH at only 27.2 on a scale from 27.0 - 34 and my MCHC low also, at 31.5 on a scale from 31.0-37. My Hemoglobin is 12.2 on a range of 11.5 - 16.0.

I'm wondering if these can be related? Does the anemia lead to Thyroid problems or vice versa?

I'm asking for more blood work so they can check my

Free T3 (FT3)

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody (TPO)
Thyroid Antibody (Anti-thyroid AB)

Does anybody have any idea of what could be going on? Anything similar going on with y'all? Please let me know your thoughts. I'm really frustrated. 
Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Having a monthly cycle can definitely cause anemia. Having anemia also causes heavier monthly cycles. I am not sure there is a link between anemia and thyroid issues, although alot of posters here also share anemia. Irregardless - it should be treated and you should note when in your monthly cycle when your lab is drawn as many are anemic right after their cycle.

Many people are also low in Vitamin D and B-12 so you may want to have those checked out as well.



> My primary care doctor took some tests and my TSH came back at 2.64 in a range from .45-4.50 and he took it again, coming back at 2.68 in a range from .45-5.330. My T4 was just tested and that came back at .87 on a range of .70 - 1.80.


You are definitely hypo thyroid - now the question is why? TSH should be closer to 1 and FT-4 closer to 3/4 of range.

I'm curious since you don't mention - what did your doctor have to say about your lab results?


----------

